# So this is about me :)



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

My name is Jessica and in about 3 weeks I will be celebrating my 21st birthday for the 8th time. I have 3 wild children(2 girls and a boy), 1 husband who sometimes doubles as my 4th child and 2 furry friends. A snotty Siamese and a rambunctious pup that pretend to hate one another. 

I'm a stay a home mother who spends her days carting children to and from school and avoiding housework whenever possible. Laundry is the worst! I hate socks especially, there's always 2 or 3 that don't have mates and that's just irritating. I like making people laugh, it makes me feel good to know I brightened someones day with a smile. I also enjoy baking extravagant calorie loaded sweets, I'll use any excuse to make a dessert. I can't eat them though because I'm diabetic, haha. I just like making them. I talk way too much and rarely at a normal volume. Yes.. I'm THAT person. :wink I love reading, it's my favorite thing to do. I'm a die hard Karaoke addict though my vocal talents leave much to be desired. I also love tattoo's and piercings but I only have one of each. My nose is pierced and I have a tat on my wrist. I'm getting both my tragus pierced soon though and have another tattoo in the works. I drink a gallon of crystal light daily. I am not, never have been and never will be a morning person. 

I was born in Cali but I grew up all over the US. I got married in April of 07 to a sailor in the US Navy. In Nov of 08 we moved to Okinawa Japan and we'll be leaving this coming Dec. I'm really excited to be going home, I haven't seen my family since we left. It's kinda bittersweet though because I have come to love this island and I know we'll probably never come here again. 

So yeah, there's a bunch of useless facts on me. That was kinda fun to write, haha. Here's some pics of me and where I live right now.

Me









An excellent place for snorkeling but watch out for the wildlife. Some fish get mean if you get too close and I have the scar to prove it! That's my husband carrying our son in the background. My SIL took this when she visited, my camera isn't nearly as fancy, LOL









Another picture my SIL took at a place called Beach Rock Village. That's some spiffy tree house that I refused to climb. Another useless fact - I'm terrified of heights









Here's one for the kitty lovers! This cat is part of a street act on Kokusai St. He sat on his hind legs and bowed to us several times. Then he rolled on his belly so you could put coins there. 









These are my kiddo's at the Aquarium










This is my puppy, well she's 1 1/2 so maybe not a puppy, haha. Her name is Chloe









Leo pictures are in my album and avi. 

This was my Arlo who passed a week ago from a snake bite  RIP buddy. This was my favorite new pic of him. It showed what a lazy fat boy he really was









So anywho, any questions just ask.


----------



## W2Dee (May 16, 2011)

Nice views you have on the island. I like your cats and dog. So cute. And also your children are very cute.
Poor Arlo thought, such a sweet kittie. 
I'm glad I live in a country where snakes are very hard to find and if you do find one there not leathal.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

I'm visiting Okinawa soon I hope! My sister is with the Marines there!


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh I love Okinawa! Went there twice during backpacking in Japan. <3


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I would like to go to Japan! Sorry to hear about your kitty.  Speaking of Japan I wonder how are people doing over there.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Oki is a lovely place and I'm so happy we had the chance to live here. 

konstargirl- I am not on mainland Japan and our island was minimally affected by the earthquake and tsunami. We send loads of help over and from what I understand things are getting better. It was really inspiring to see everyone rally to help the victims. My daughters school held fund raisers and clothing drives. The turnout was amazing. Several pet rescue volunteers traveled to the areas that were hit the worst to rescue the pets that had been left behind. Obviously getting people to safety was the main priority but after that there was still so much to do and many animals were left to fend for themselves. It was really sad.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi! I'm sorry to hear about Arlo. He was a sweetie. Chloe and your kids are lovely, and those scenery shots are amazing!


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Susan said:


> Hi! I'm sorry to hear about Arlo. He was a sweetie. Chloe and your kids are lovely, and those scenery shots are amazing!



Thank you! Sometimes I wake up and it hits me all over again that I live in a very beautiful place. I need to store every memory so that when we move back stateside and experience snow again I can go back to my happy place, LOL


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I;m glad Japan is doing better. Still people there are in need.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  I studied Japanese for a year or two, never became fluent (was close at one time... but if you don't use it you lose it!), are you fluent in Japanese, or your husband or kids? I'm suddenly curious since you mentioned your kids are in school, so I'd think they must know some Japanese unless there are special English schools?

My aunt lived in Japan teaching English for about seven years in the 90's but she never learned much Japanese. I bet I learned more than here in a month than she leard in seven years since she just hung out with English speaking people. She really loved Japan but she couldn't stand the sexism, I think that's one of the reasons she stopped teaching English, she needed to get back to her own country since as much as she loved it she didn't feel like she fit in.

I'm really sorry to hear about your kitty Arlo getting bit by a snake. That's really terrible, he was a beautiful lynx point.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Welcome to the forum!  I studied Japanese for a year or two, never became fluent (was close at one time... but if you don't use it you lose it!), are you fluent in Japanese, or your husband or kids? I'm suddenly curious since you mentioned your kids are in school, so I'd think they must know some Japanese unless there are special English schools?
> 
> My aunt lived in Japan teaching English for about seven years in the 90's but she never learned much Japanese. I bet I learned more than here in a month than she leard in seven years since she just hung out with English speaking people. She really loved Japan but she couldn't stand the sexism, I think that's one of the reasons she stopped teaching English, she needed to get back to her own country since as much as she loved it she didn't feel like she fit in.
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about your kitty Arlo getting bit by a snake. That's really terrible, he was a beautiful lynx point.


I speak very limited Japanese. I was taking lessons when we first moved here and then my youngest daughter was born and I just couldn't juggle it all anymore. 

My kids go to an American School on a nearby military base. They don't know any Japanese outside of "hello", "thank you" and "goodbye".


----------

